# CBD Juice Clearance Sale - Below Cost - All Day Vapes



## YeOldeOke (22/1/20)

​The product is good (we use it ourselves) but the market/demand is too low to justify the resources applied to it so we have decided to close down our CBD section. It simply does not make economic sense in our business.

To clear our existing stock we offer CBD E-Liquid at below cost. (Our CBD Tincture is sold out)

Lab certified as 0% THC

Available in 30ml / 7 flavours

CBD content:

*1000mg* was R1250 now *only R375!
500mg* was R690 now *R210
300mg* was R440 now *R150
100mg* was R250 now *R75*

*Limited stock, offer available only while stock lasts.*

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/cbd-e-liquid/

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (22/1/20)

I'm a total noob to cbd.

This juice in the link, is it good to vape as is or do you need to dilute or mix it?


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/1/20)

Adephi said:


> I'm a total noob to cbd.
> 
> This juice in the link, is it good to vape as is or do you need to dilute or mix it?



@Adephi It is vape juice so can be used as is, no need for mixing or diluting.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/1/20)

sorry to see it go but, I picked up a bottle at an unbelievable price - thanks for the special!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/1/20)

Rude Rudi said:


> sorry to see it go but, I picked up a bottle at an unbelievable price - thanks for the special!!


Yes, we are actually sorry to see it go as well, it's a good product that we are proud of. But economics is a biatch.


----------



## StompieZA (23/1/20)

Definitely placing an order once payday comes in week 92 of this month! Been meaning to try the CBD for a while!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ADV-Des (23/1/20)

Just a heads-up to everybody interested in this offer.

Our stock is limited. There are a number of orders that are sitting 'pending payment', probably awaiting the month end. The stock control system does not take items out of stock until paid so there may be some disappointments when they try to pay.

If you are a customer or forum member and you are in this position, place the order, select 'Direct Bank Transfer (Manual EFT)' and send us an email notifying us that you will pay and we will take the items out of stock in the meantime.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Adephi (23/1/20)

Already showing sold out for me when I proceed to checkout.

Edit: only 1000mg is sold out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/1/20)

1000mg and 100mg CBD sold out.

There is still some stock of 300mg and 500mg


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/1/20)

Only one 500mg left, and a few 300mg


----------



## YeOldeOke (31/1/20)

Still a few 300mg left, the rest is sold out.


----------



## YeOldeOke (31/1/20)

All sold out! Whaddapity, 'twas good stuff, but like a good friend that messed with your wife it had to be shot inna head.


----------

